

Kickstarter: Mono – The future of DIY devices - logandk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/709997023/mono-the-future-of-diy-devices

======
CurtHagenlocher
Good thing there aren't any other open source projects called Mono which might
cause confusion with this one.

